# Problem mit Grafikkarte?



## Nexxor (7. Juni 2013)

..................................


----------



## mdkder3 (7. Juni 2013)

Ja und grade der aktuelle Treiber von nvidia macht probleme 
probier es mal mit einem älteren


----------



## r4mpag3 (7. Juni 2013)

wenn das problem nur bei rift auftaucht? tippe ich auch auf den Treiber


----------



## fuNNer (7. Juni 2013)

r4mpag3 schrieb:


> wenn das problem nur bei rift auftaucht? tippe ich auch auf den Treiber


 
Spiel oder Treiber


----------

